# 189 waiting for Grant



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

How long would it take from the point where meds were done n all docs other documents are submitted including form 80 n 1221.


----------



## nima_vbk (Nov 28, 2012)

lobdon2012 said:


> How long would it take from the point where meds were done n all docs other documents are submitted including form 80 n 1221.


on same phase, uploaded all documents on 10th dec. still waiting.


----------



## kark (Oct 16, 2012)

should form 80 and 1221 be filled compulsorily?I dont see it as a part of the Doc check list.


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

As far I'm concerned it all depends on ur CO. some COs send these forms out to be filled whereas some don't. U don't have to submit it unless they ask for it.


----------



## VisMelbourne (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi Guys I m also waiting for approval of 189 n CO requested some documents on this Monday...I have already send her but still no Response from her side ? don't no how long will take ??? any suggestion ?


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

no one can guess how much time it will take...
some get a grant the next day of uploading all docs... some havent gotten in a month 

so we all are waiting..
tick tick 1


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

Same here, it has been overs month now since ive uploaded the forms CO asked for. Meds are done, PCC is done but no response from the CO. I'm in the UK n we r one f the ehealth participating countries so the clinic said it will be processed in max 48hours. My CO hasn't even changed the status of any documents on the portal to received. They r still showing up is required and recommended, even the health. CO is from team 2. However COs from team 33 seems to be very fast, everyone's getting grants (according to the forums). Has anyone tried contacting CO for an update? If so do they actually get back to u? Please share ur experience. Cheers


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

VisMelbourne said:


> Hi Guys I m also waiting for approval of 189 n CO requested some documents on this Monday...I have already send her but still no Response from her side ? don't no how long will take ??? any suggestion ?


This Monday? It is Thursday today! Impatient are we ? Lol


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi All,

I applied on the 16th Nov. Still waiting for a CO. Everything uploaded except PCC. I am hoping to upload PCC mid next week. Status of all uploaded docs have been changed to "Received".
You can see my timeline below.

CHeers
Wiz


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

findraj said:


> This Monday? It is Thursday today! Impatient are we ? Lol


If we don't get the grant in the next few days it will be a long wait. Come Christmas I'm sure COs are going on holiday as well n probably be back by God knows when... Happy days mate


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied on the 16th Nov. Still waiting for a CO. Everything uploaded except PCC. I am hoping to upload PCC mid next week. Status of all uploaded docs have been changed to "Received".
> You can see my timeline below.
> ...


As u may already know according to DIAC, CO allocation time is 4-5 weeks. But for some funny reason I got my CO few days after applying. However didn't bother to do da meds until she asked me to fill da form 80 etc. that's when I realised might as well do the meds now as she may be taking my case to consideration.


----------



## totaloz (Jun 17, 2012)

CO mailed me on 12th Dec asking me to submit Form 80. Also PCC from austrlia. 

1. How long does it take to get PCC from australia. I had paid and submitted my proof to them today. i.e AFP

2. In Form 80, i have few queires:

in Part c question 39.. What is the reason going to aus.. Can i say better career progression..

b) regarding my education should i have to give details about my graduation or even High school details also. In graduation (engineering) i studied in a college affliated to a university. Should i have to give college name with afflication to university or university itself

bye the way allocated to team 4 in my case.

Please suggest.


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

totaloz said:


> CO mailed me on 12th Dec asking me to submit Form 80. Also PCC from austrlia.
> 
> 1. How long does it take to get PCC from australia. I had paid and submitted my proof to them today. i.e AFP
> 
> ...


I also stated better career prospects. What else is there to say really... 

Ur high school qualifications aren't necessary. Questions clearly asks for post secondary education.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

lobdon2012 said:


> Same here, it has been overs month now since ive uploaded the forms CO asked for. Meds are done, PCC is done but no response from the CO. I'm in the UK n we r one f the ehealth participating countries so the clinic said it will be processed in max 48hours. My CO hasn't even changed the status of any documents on the portal to received. They r still showing up is required and recommended, even the health. CO is from team 2. However COs from team 33 seems to be very fast, everyone's getting grants (according to the forums). Has anyone tried contacting CO for an update? If so do they actually get back to u? Please share ur experience. Cheers


Hi 

have you check whether your medical has been referred or finalised??


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied on the 16th Nov. Still waiting for a CO. Everything uploaded except PCC. I am hoping to upload PCC mid next week. Status of all uploaded docs have been changed to "Received".
> You can see my timeline below.
> ...


Hi

I think your CO will come soon. if the documents are showing received, Co is surely making a pre assessment and will contact you with list of os.

My experience. Applied 18Nov. Co was reviewing my doc since 30 Nov. But only contact me 10 Dec for missing docs.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,

What is your nominated occupation ???
What I cant understand is the way they assign COs. For an example you already got the CO but you have applied on the 18th which is 2 days after me and I am still waiting.
May be there is something to do with occupation.

CHeers
Wiz




Jey2012 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think your CO will come soon. if the documents are showing received, Co is surely making a pre assessment and will contact you with list of os.
> 
> My experience. Applied 18Nov. Co was reviewing my doc since 30 Nov. But only contact me 10 Dec for missing docs.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

wizkid0319 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What is your nominated occupation ???
> What I cant understand is the way they assign COs. For an example you already got the CO but you have applied on the 18th which is 2 days after me and I am still waiting.
> ...


221213 - External Auditor

I think it depend on the team you are allocation and number of application they are handling.

It also depend on the CO, some of them are rapid in their pre assessment and some takes time and even thru they are working on your case, they dont care updating any status.


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply.
Mine is Analyst programmer. I will wait for another week so it completes my 5 week waiting period for CO and mail them

Cheers
Wiz




Jey2012 said:


> 221213 - External Auditor
> 
> I think it depend on the team you are allocation and number of application they are handling.
> 
> It also depend on the CO, some of them are rapid in their pre assessment and some takes time and even thru they are working on your case, they dont care updating any status.


----------



## Dev20 (May 14, 2012)

lobdon2012 said:


> Same here, it has been overs month now since ive uploaded the forms CO asked for. Meds are done, PCC is done but no response from the CO. I'm in the UK n we r one f the ehealth participating countries so the clinic said it will be processed in max 48hours. My CO hasn't even changed the status of any documents on the portal to received. They r still showing up is required and recommended, even the health. CO is from team 2. However COs from team 33 seems to be very fast, everyone's getting grants (according to the forums). Has anyone tried contacting CO for an update? If so do they actually get back to u? Please share ur experience. Cheers


Hi Lobdon,

We both are sailing in the same boat- Team 2. Though My visa typ is 175 but the same case as urs. By now i should have got the grant Letter. I guess CO is on leave.Send a mail through e-visa portal yeaterday but no reply.


----------



## getsetgo (Sep 5, 2012)

Guys I got my grant today


----------



## ils2_fly (May 5, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Guys I got my grant today


congrats and best wishes for ur next steps! U r so happy that u have forgotten to update ur signature.


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Guys I got my grant today


Congrats

Finally you got it


----------



## nishaon (Jun 27, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Guys I got my grant today


Wow, that is the golden news at last.
Congratulations happy man.


----------



## Arpitwaj (Oct 6, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Guys I got my grant today


congrats !!! finaly !!!!


----------



## totaloz (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats getsetgo 


Well AFP for my austrlian pcc check said they have completed and will be sending by post. They wont send it by email. Instead of getting delayed by post from australia-to indian and then upload. Instead can i ask them to send to DIAC or to my CO team directly? I had applied through online so will CO accept it? Please clarify on this.


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

getsetgo said:


> Guys I got my grant today


Congrats!


----------



## saradha (Feb 22, 2011)

lobdon2012 said:


> Same here, it has been overs month now since ive uploaded the forms CO asked for. Meds are done, PCC is done but no response from the CO. I'm in the UK n we r one f the ehealth participating countries so the clinic said it will be processed in max 48hours. My CO hasn't even changed the status of any documents on the portal to received. They r still showing up is required and recommended, even the health. CO is from team 2. However COs from team 33 seems to be very fast, everyone's getting grants (according to the forums). Has anyone tried contacting CO for an update? If so do they actually get back to u? Please share ur experience. Cheers


Hi,
My meds were finalised a month back...no sight of grant yet!!
Co never replies to mails or calls....


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

For my case, CO was allocated on 13th Dec and have emailed all required docs.

Now, anxiously waiting to hear from the CO!! 

CO initials are BK, Team 2, Adelaide.

I personally think Team 2 is quite slow , whereas Team 4 is the fastest!

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## softwareengineer (Jul 22, 2012)

*List of Documents after invite !!!*

Hello Guys

I am being a bit more proactive in arranging the documents. I have submitted the EOI on 15th Dec and waiting for the invite in next round on 7th Jan. I know they tell well in advance to arrange all documents they need for filing application after invitation. But If someone can be generous enough to provide me with the list of most likely documents they need with visa application, I would be grateful.

My status can be read from my signature.

Regards


----------



## bdg (Oct 1, 2012)

Anyone got a CO from team 7? CO requested medicals and UBC on 04 December. Medicals have been uploaded already and still no change in status. Can anyone else talk about their experience with team 7 Adelaide? Thanks


----------



## Jey2012 (Nov 18, 2012)

bdg said:


> Anyone got a CO from team 7? CO requested medicals and UBC on 04 December. Medicals have been uploaded already and still no change in status. Can anyone else talk about their experience with team 7 Adelaide? Thanks


Hi

Same for me. No response from Co Team 7 after uploading docs and sending mails.

Perhaps they gone on holiday


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, Im also waiting for grant. Med is referred and I dont see any update of evisa status for other docs. CO team 6 Adelaide. I think it's holliday season and no one is in there good mood to work, even CO. Cheers.


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

*189 Grant received today!!*

Dear friends,

I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:

A journey that started in July with ACS documentation has finally come to a happy end in 6 months. 

Conveying my sincere thanks to all the forum/thread members for their help and support in this journey!! :clap2: :clap2:

My timelines updated in signature below.

I am flying to Melbourne on 25th Dec along with spouse for a short trip to get my PR validated on first entry. lane: Booked my flight tickets today as well!! 

Wishing you all Merry Christmas and a very Happy New Year in advance!! 

:wreath: :xmastree:

Best Regards
Ausmover


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:
> 
> ...


Congrats -- 
I see no signature.. and what the hurry going there?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> I received my 189 grant today morning!! :cheer2:
> ....
> ...



:clap2::clap2::clap2:

btw, your Med were not referred at all, i guess u did it in Nov?


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

thewall said:


> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> btw, your Med were not referred at all, i guess u did it in Nov?


Hi TheWall,

Yes, my meds were not referred at all. They were directly finalised by Health team. I checked this by writing mail to them.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi TheWall,
> 
> Yes, my meds were not referred at all. They were directly finalised by Health team. I checked this by writing mail to them.
> 
> ...



Lucky u, since Nov - it seemed to have relaxed a bit, Sep & Oct folks Med were getting all ref


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

superm said:


> Congrats --
> I see no signature.. and what the hurry going there?


Hi Superm,

Thanks a lot. There is a slight hurry as I need to travel to the UK in 2nd week of Jan for a company assignment from my current employer and tenure for that is kind of indefinite as of now. So, validating my PR from UK will be even more expensive later on, as tickets from UK to Australia are higher priced as compared to from India to Australia. 

So, want to complete my PR validation process before going anywhere else.

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

thewall said:


> Lucky u, since Nov - it seemed to have relaxed a bit, Sep & Oct folks Med were getting all ref


Dont worry TheWall! ... Wishing you all the best for your speedy processing and grant!! 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ausmover said:


> Hi Superm,
> 
> Thanks a lot. There is a slight hurry as I need to travel to the UK in 2nd week of Jan for a company assignment from my current employer and tenure for that is kind of indefinite as of now. So, validating my PR from UK will be even more expensive later on, as tickets from UK to Australia are higher priced as compared to from India to Australia.
> 
> ...


nice move then.. best of luck!
But do let us know about how your trip go


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

superm said:


> nice move then.. best of luck!
> But do let us know about how your trip go


Thanks superm! .... Yes, will keep all posted! 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

@Ausmover - Also u planning to have visa labelled..?


----------



## wizkid0319 (Mar 16, 2011)

Can you get labels ??? I thought they don't give labels anymore...



superm said:


> @Ausmover - Also u planning to have visa labelled..?


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

superm said:


> @Ausmover - Also u planning to have visa labelled..?


@ Superm: 
Not planning for visa label as of now. It will cost 70AUD per person, and honestly, not much money left after paying for Visa fee and Aus flight tickets!!  
I will take 2-3 printouts of the Grant letters and that should work.

@wizkid0319: 
Yes, we can get visa labels from the embassy, but they cost around 70AUD per person I think, so your call. 

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

ausmover said:


> @ Superm:
> Not planning for visa label as of now. It will cost 70AUD per person, and honestly, not much money left after paying for Visa fee and Aus flight tickets!!
> I will take 2-3 printouts of the Grant letters and that should work.
> 
> ...


Yup labels are now not mandatory service hence they have imposed fees 70$ on it. 
But now they have electronic visa in place and airlines can check online that a person has visa or not and details of visa. Australia has made mandatory for each airline Goin to Australia to send list of passengers coming to Australia to confirm they have valid visa. 
Although the plan is good, but this plan is not started or adopted by every country I guess. So people are worried in case there flight is not direct but connecting through any such country where ey just use label. That's why you should also confirm about the same. 
Best of luck.. And happy holidays.


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

Received my grant today! Thank you everyone for your support and guidance.


----------



## iwantanewlife (Nov 7, 2012)

lobdon2012 said:


> Received my grant today! Thank you everyone for your support and guidance.


Congratulatons. So your evisa status has changed to received? Pls give us your timeline.


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

iwantanewlife said:


> Congratulatons. So your evisa status has changed to received? Pls give us your timeline.


I have received the email. Applied on the 5th oct. meds done nearly month after. Final docs submitted even couple of weeks after that. However my advice is to follow up with the CO. I heard nothing for over a month so emailed her asking for an update, few hours later, BINGO.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

lobdon2012 said:


> I have received the email. Applied on the 5th oct. meds done nearly month after. Final docs submitted even couple of weeks after that. However my advice is to follow up with the CO. I heard nothing for over a month so emailed her asking for an update, few hours later, BINGO.



R u off-shore and Med referred early Nov?


----------



## sam18 (Nov 2, 2012)

lobdon2012 said:


> I have received the email. Applied on the 5th oct. meds done nearly month after. Final docs submitted even couple of weeks after that. However my advice is to follow up with the CO. I heard nothing for over a month so emailed her asking for an update, few hours later, BINGO.


Hi lobdon, Could you please update your timeline?


----------



## lobdon2012 (Nov 28, 2012)

sam18 said:


> Hi lobdon, Could you please update your timeline?


I have updated it now. It's 2am in the UK so going to bed now..I'll answer any of your questions tomorrow


----------



## ausmover (Oct 15, 2012)

lobdon2012 said:


> Received my grant today! Thank you everyone for your support and guidance.


Big congratulations!!

Regards
Ausmover


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Grats Lobdon!! Way to go!!!


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Merry christmas & Happy new year to all who r still waiting  and not waiting  for Grant :rockon:

:tree::tree::santaface::santa:


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

thewall said:


> Merry christmas & Happy new year to all who r still waiting  and not waiting  for Grant :rockon:
> 
> :tree::tree::santaface::santa:


congrats lately


----------



## mamunmaziz (Sep 11, 2012)

This thread is not active...?


----------



## fourthird (Sep 11, 2013)

My CO was allocated today. In his email to me, he said the background check process has started and it is likely to take at least 12 months! Is it really that long??


----------

